# New guy from Cleveland



## erockrazor (Apr 26, 2009)

Good to see ya! 

Welcome to the community. Hope we can help and you can contribute ... I know you have in the past. :wink:


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Cygnus64,

welcome to this forum from a fellow fiddler o/~ , some great people and much knowledge here.

Hannes


----------



## Cygnus64 (Apr 27, 2009)

erockrazor @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> Good to see ya!
> 
> Welcome to the community. Hope we can help and you can contribute ... I know you have in the past. :wink:



Erockrazor invited me here at another forum. 8) 



> Do you have the ability to record yourself should someone want to add you to their tracks?



Yup, I overdub 30+ violin parts. I've been doing it for years, so I have figure out how to mix samples and the real thing pretty effectively.



> I've ever had not to mention a fun visit to the Rock n Roll hall of O' fame."



I had the honor of playing at the Rock Hall induction Ceremony this year, I played with Paul Shaffer and the CBS orchestra. 8) We backed up Lil Anthony, Bobby Womack and Ronnie Wood from the Stones. Needless to say it was a blast. It was great to have the ceremony back in Cleveland where it belongs.


----------

